# New supplement that must be tried!



## JB1016 (Mar 31, 2017)

Good morning everyone,

My name is Justin and I'm 19 years old. I've been suffering from IBS-C/ Chronic Constipation severely for the past 8-10 months. I tried almost everything. Went to two GIs before finally finding one who helped me the most. He's EXCELLENT. Located in Merrick, LI. I was experiencing severe bloating, nausea, gas pains, and severe constipation on a daily basis. It became so bad that I couldn't and didn't want to leave the house anymore. I thought I'd never get better!!! I tried Linzess (which in my opinion, is not a good drug), Bentyl, Xifaxin, MiraLax, a live probiotic, a gluten and dairy free diet, and none of it worked. Finally, my doctor said I have this new, over the counter supplement in my office that a rep just gave me called Atrantil, and I want you to just give it a try. It has NO side affects. It's completely natural. So, I said I would definitely try it. I was desperate! Well, I couldn't believe it, but after about a week I started to feel so much better! I said to myself, I can't believe a natural, OTC supplement is helping me! It was developed by a gastroenterologist in Texas. His named is Dr. Brown. It is used to help bloating, abdominal pain, nausea, and change in bowel habits. Without it, I would still be in the same predicament. I got lucky with this! I take it 3x a day with each meal. It has helped IMMENSELY! YOU GUYS MUST TRY THIS! You can find it on Amazon! Please try it! It can't hurt! I am still suffering a bit because I found out now that my gallbladder isn't functioning, but this has changed my life!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Atrantil? Sounds interesting. I read a few reviews, this person had side effects from it, but still recommends it:

https://goodnessv.wordpress.com/2016/01/13/atrantil-review/

Here it is on Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/Atrantil-Bloating-Abdominal-Discomfort-Change/dp/B00XJX0N5W


----------



## Ms. Gus (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm wondering if you can take this as a supplement with Linzess? The gastro still has me on it -- says I need to give it more time but I'm always searching for other options. Amazon says its not in stock and they don't know if they'll restock it. Darn.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Ms. Gus said:


> I'm wondering if you can take this as a supplement with Linzess? The gastro still has me on it -- says I need to give it more time but I'm always searching for other options. Amazon says its not in stock and they don't know if they'll restock it. Darn.


Did you ever try this, Ms. Gus?


----------



## Ms. Gus (Jan 5, 2017)

flossy said:


> Did you ever try this, Ms. Gus?


No ...have not. Works good, yeah?


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Ms. Gus said:


> No ...have not. Works good, yeah?


Yes, I've been taking it daily for over two years now. Click on below link to read more about it:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/239065-finally-a-product-i-can-recommend/


----------



## jza (Oct 4, 2016)

I want to try it, but it's pricey (almost $50 for a 2 week supply). I've read some people have vast improvement from taking it, while others get more constipated.


----------



## ArnoldRebecca (Apr 1, 2021)

I like to buy dietary supplements for myself, so if it's still available to purchase, I'd love to do it. However, more recently(about two months ago) I found those supplements that have become a pleasant habit for me. They fit me perfectly and have a visible effect. My sister is constantly taking https://www.healthcanal.com/supplements/259980-gundry-md-energy-renew.html in order not to lose energy when working as an instructor in a children's center, so I decided to try it and the result suits me quite well


----------

